# C-clamps with large grips



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay I can honestly say I've looked over a lot of the internet, can't say I've searched it all because that would be impossible. I'm hoping one of you may have an idea where I can find clamps such as the two pictured here.










The grips on these are perfect for me, but I can't find them. The two I have came with some tool kit, but that kit is long gone.

There is a number on the side that I've looked up 1430-3" Adjustable is all that's one the clamp to identify it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Routerforums.com were selling them some time ago, Betsy….but why dont you fashion some on your lathe !


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=clmp--&product=CC100


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links. John, while I still do have a mini lathe, with my physical issues it's not a safe tool for me any longer. Nice idea though.  I'll check out these links and see what I can find.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Doc - those are the exact ones. Thanks for the link. I'm going to be buying several.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Betsy,

Here's a suggestion for you….before paying that high price for the clamps (by the way I have 4 also just like that…lol) take the size you like, remove the cross-piece in the handle for tightening it up, take a dowel the length you want, drill a hole down the center to fit the threaded rod (determine the depth you'll need), epoxy it in, then take a rubber tip, like on a cane, or a pair of crutches, and epoxy it on….you're good to go, and lot less expensive….I've made a 1/2 dozen like that, and they work good…...just a suggestion to save you $$$$$$.......


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great idea Rick. I'll give it a go.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw some where someone had pinned a golf ball for a handle on this site. I would think any rubber ball should work depending on the size you like.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Betsy,

If you try it, and you like it, and it works for you, be sure and post some pics so we can see the finished items…..I've made mine like I described to you about 7-8 years ago, and they are still holding…... here's a couple of pics of the ones I made..might give you an idea or two…..lol


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Rick - thanks for the pics. I've got some dowel rod that I'm going to try this with. I'll post some pics when I get them done. I knew my fellow LJ's would come through with some ideas. It's the little things like this that will keep me in the shop longer. So muchos gracias!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Just an update - I took Rick's advice and tried the dowel rod and chair leg cover. I think this is definitely going to work for me.










thanks for all the help. This just shows how much our little community helps each other. I had a problem - put it on the site and you all came through with a solution.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Great Betsy…...I'm glad they are working out for you….I knew they would if you made a few…..Nice going…..and you even saved a couple of bucks, too…..


----------

